# Noise Reduction in DxO  OpticsPro



## alaios (Mar 12, 2015)

Dear all,I do not think I am a very advanced lightroom but so far I have been using the noise reduction in lightroom. The other day I was trying to remove noise from an iso 3200 shot (from 1 inch camera).To be honest I was not able to get happy with the results and thus I wanted to try the DxO Optics Pro 10.3 to see also how the noise reduction works.I have not felt though very happy with the results I got ... and to be honest I fail to see how there is a better program that can do "magic" to reduce noise.What is your opinion?RegardsAlex


----------



## Michael D. (Mar 13, 2015)

There are 2 NR choices available in DxO.  The better one is called Prime and takes about a minute to process a 16MB image.   I have found that the Prime NR is generally better than Lightroom's NR, however it will depend on the image.


----------



## alaios (Mar 14, 2015)

Well I have some very noisy files and lightroom performs better.Can I share my raw files so anyone can have a chance trying it?RegardsAlex


----------

